# Colloidal Silver



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I keep seeing colloidal silver being recommended as something to give rats to either stave off an oncoming illness or as a preemptive attempt to keep illness from coming. However, I don't ever see a dosage. How much am I supposed to be giving per rat?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://nccam.nih.gov/health/silver


Silver isn't safe or effective.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

*sigh* So many contradicting claims. Ah, well, at least I save money now. LOLz


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Things that are helpful with us is usually helpful with the rats. Most of this is just adding nutrients which help a rat, like us, be healthy and fight off disease easier. These are not miracles and will not cure or stop the natural way of things. General things to add to the diet are berries. They are low in sugar, compared to most fruits, have a lot of antioxidants which help to fight cancer. It's safe to add a few berries to the diet. Studies suggest they extend life in rats. 

I grow my own, but I think you can get it from health food stores-echinacea. Has antibacterial properties. Studies suggest that when used with tradition antibiotics that it improves their strength. I use it dried once in awhile in the rats dry mix. I'm going to see about getting some essential oils so I can make that recipe for a salve by Hey-Fey using echinacea. I've used salves in the past with it for my children with diaper rash and other small cuts and other small superficial wounds and it works beautifully. (not to be used for any deep cuts or things you would normally see a vet for)

Basically good diet, fresh veggies, herbs, sprouts, and fruits added to the diet will be beneficial. The other thing is keeping things clean, free of dust, bacteria or harsh chemicals in their environment. Nothing overboard-just reasonable cleanliness and reasonable use of additions to the diet.

Things like colloidal silver or pau 'd arco go into the danger zone. The biggest danger with the colloidal silver and rats is that it can reduce the effectiveness of antibiotics. Being that rats are so prone to respiratory issues requiring antibiotic use, you don't want to muck around with something which will be in their system permanently, which it will be-it's irreversible. Not worth the risk when their are so many simple and safe things to do to improve the immune system. There are so many safe things, there is no reason to use things which have contradicting claims.  Anyways, just my two cents.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

I would not use it myself as I consider it not to have any plausible benefits, for that same reason I would not give it to my pets.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I have read good things about raw organic coconut oil for health, I give a little to my rats every few days. I've also recently read more into home made bone broths (the kind you simmer for around 24 hours) having huge health benefits from vitamins, minerals, glucosamine and condrontin and loads of other things, but I need to read more into it. Raw local honey is very good occasionally and sounds similar in its uses to the echinacea that can be eaten and applied topically to minor wounds and has an antibacterial effect.


----------



## Bunny (Aug 22, 2021)

LilCritter said:


> I keep seeing colloidal silver being recommended as something to give rats to either stave off an oncoming illness or as a preemptive attempt to keep illness from coming. However, I don't ever see a dosage. How much am I supposed to be giving per rat?


----------



## Bunny (Aug 22, 2021)

I use colloidal silver myself and on my rabbits also cat and dog. Works amazing. Wouldn’t think it would harm but I have yet tried on my mouse. I have natural liver cleanser that I give. I will be trying colloidal silver soon. Good for immune system. But check around for dosage etc. as Im not sure.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Bunny said:


> I use colloidal silver myself and on my rabbits also cat and dog. Works amazing. Wouldn’t think it would harm but I have yet tried on my mouse. I have natural liver cleanser that I give. I will be trying colloidal silver soon. Good for immune system. But check around for dosage etc. as Im not sure.


I'd say this isn't a good idea. 

Also, this thread is from 2014


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Bunny said:


> I use colloidal silver myself and on my rabbits also cat and dog. Works amazing. Wouldn’t think it would harm but I have yet tried on my mouse. I have natural liver cleanser that I give. I will be trying colloidal silver soon. Good for immune system. But check around for dosage etc. as Im not sure.


There aren't and never will be any FDA-approved drugs containing colloidal silver or silver salts. It is not safe to ingest. Do not give this to your pets or take it yourself.


----------

